# Bottling in plastic bags



## Giovannino (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's another ? which is starting to bug me now that I've started reading this forum. I've done a search here but the results I got referred to either tetra paks or plastic bottles.

The place where I made my current batches have said its OK but I'm starting to have doubt.

This time, I've "bottled" my wine in a plastic bladder - you know, the type that has a tap in front.

Am I safe, will it age right? Have I made a HUGE mistake?
Should I re-bottle in glass?

OK, now I'm having a fit - almost.

Thanks


----------



## Dugger (Sep 9, 2011)

I use "Wine on Tap" bags for mist kits and have kept the wine for almost a year, although they recommend 6 months max. I would not use one for a high end wine, especially a red; I doubt that a wine would properly "age" in a bag. If the wine is intended to be consumed right away, then it would be okay. These bags are very useful for party wines.
So - it depends on what you intend for or expect from your wine.
Welcome to the forum, by the way


----------



## Giovannino (Sep 9, 2011)

Dugger, Thanks for the reply and Welcome.

I was hoping to keep some for more than 6 months so, would you suggest I re-bottle in glass bottles?

Will this introduce oxidisation and ruin the wine?

Thanks


----------



## robie (Sep 9, 2011)

I use them exactly the same as Dugger. The Wine On Tap bags are great for short term storage, like for parties. The wine oxidizes much faster in them. Based on what I have seen, they constantly let in small amounts of oxygen through the plastic, about 3 times as much/fast as the micro-oxygenation rate of a small wine barrel. As a result, the wine in them oxidizes much faster.

I left a small portion in one of these bags for about a year. I tried the wine and it tasted very much like a wine left open on the cabinet for a couple of days.

A bag holds about 10 bottles of wine and still fits into its carriage. I did an experiment where I placed red wine in these bags for two different time periods. I wanted to determine what micro-oxygenation affect the bags might have on the wine. The results of my little experiment are not yet known because the wine is still very young.

I took a 30-bottle batch of red wine and filled one bag (10 bottles) and left it for one month, then bottled it. I did the same with another bag, but left it in the bag for 2 months before bottling. Finally I bottled the remainder of the batch without any time in a bag. Of course I labeled each of the 30 bottles, so I could keep track of what happens. In about 6 months the wine will be 18 months old; I'll taste the different batches side-by-side to see what affect the bags' "aging" has on the wine. 

My thinking was that the micro-oxygenation would enhance the wine based on the time they were in the bags. Now, I figure the rate of micro-oxygenation was likely too fast to be good for the wine. The only thing I may get out of it is that the wine, which was placed in the bags, will go bad before the non-bagged wine. We will see.

My advice is to use these bags for wines like summer wines, which you and your friends intend to drink within 4 to 6 months. Also, I would never put a quality wine in them at all.


----------



## Giovannino (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks again Robie. Your time to respond is much appreciated.

I guess it's a little obvious that I'm not the only one that has 'problems' and afterthought about 'bagging' the wine.

Will keep myself informed on your results but one thing for sure:

I made a huge mistake (no matter what your results) by bagging the wine and never again will I be such a newbee. I put my trust in the store's operator and perhaps I shouldn't have.

Thank you ALL for your words of wisdom.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 10, 2011)

Robie - interesting experiment; do keep us updated.

Giovannino - I assume what you have in bags are the Valpolicella and Shiraz listed. I would suggest you bottle the amount you wish to age and keep in the bags the amount you will consume within 6 months. Bottling at this point will not noticeably oxidize your wine ( keep any splashing to a minimum).


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (Sep 10, 2011)

I would keep the wine in the bags and just drink it that way, start your next batch now and worry about bottling that one instead. My mom did a white Zin at Wine Kitz and it was in the bag. I have to say it was very tasty and very convenient. I wouldn't do a good red in the bag though.


----------

